# New to this



## hotmomma (Jun 20, 2011)

My husband and I have been married for almost 4 years, and I though things were going great lately. We have a beautiful son & our sex life has been particularly satisfying in the recent months.

Jump to about a week ago and I get up for work in the morning to find my husband on the couch naked with a webcam sitting on the coffee table pointed at him. I obviously confronted him about it and he admitted to masturbating via webcam on an adult website. 

As if this isn't bad enough, he started yelling at me and making excuses for his actions. After talking to his father he finally seemed to realize that he was in the wrong & apologized to me. I told him that if this behavior doesn't change than he can kiss our marriage goodbye. We are going to start seeing a counselor. 

I just don't know what to do. He seems to think that there will be an easy fix to everything & he says that he just wants everything to go back to the way it was before. Can't he see that he ruined it? I don't know if I can ever trust him again. He says that he wants to change & prove to me that he has changed, but I think he will say anything right now to avoid divorce. He doesn't want to lose his son & while I can understand that, it's not enough for me. He has always been selfish...I don't know what I am really expecting here.

If anyone has any insight or experience it would be greatly appreciated. I have no idea what is right for my family.


----------

